# MCH PCM and PCM192K ???



## bobh33 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you all again & hopefully this will be the last time I bug you all!!!!
HT-S894 Onkyo system with matching upconverting DVD player using HDMI for audio & video to AVR:

MCH PCM: Direct or Multichannel???

PCM1092k: Direct or Stereo?????

I think I FINALLY have it narrowed down to this!!!!

Which settings do I use??

THANKS!!!!!!!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Bob,

Gimmie a day or two, I just got back into town, and I'll see if I can find a copy of your owners manual online and help you out.

Are these setting in the AVR or the DVD player?


----------



## bobh33 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is the settings on my AVR. They were originally set on "last valid" whatever that means, but when I changed to "direct" on both, I finally got the audio I've been looking for all this time! The manual describes them as HDMI only settings but of course gives you no suggestions!! It's interesting, I've had alot of great people on these sites trying to help me, but alot have told me that the AVR does not get the audio via HDMI from the DVD player. 
Thanks!!
Bob


----------

